# What Is Your Other Vehicle?



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

the reason I ask,I have had 2000 Impala ss for 5 years and loved her madly. Her miles were getting up there and since we recent upgrade in income, decided to go back to car payments







. I didn't want a brand new car, wanted a gently use, you know , depreciation. Stumbled across a 2006 Trailblazer on SALE with 7,000 miles on it.( 2wd-did not want or need 4wd) I drove it, liked it alot, bought it. I wanted a SUV but didn't want to pay SUV prices, geez, it's like buying a small house! I am losing some MPG but am ok with that, it's easier for me getting in and out of SUV and getting groceries from the back.

Anyone have a TB? do YOU like it?

I don't hear much about Trailblazers so don't know if it's good bad or ugly but I sure like her so far. Being older and wiser , I wouldn't and didn't play the dealer games, that felt soooo good. I was in charge. They tried every last trick they had to generate more, but it didn't work.









One thing I didn't understand was credit union was 6.55% and dealer uses that credit union and he kept saying 6.99%. He said I didn't need to go there to get approved, the dealer would do it the morning. In the morning,it was bothering me so I did an on line app and was approved in seconds, at 6.55%. I took my info with me to the dealer, he was a little miffed, oh well. They tried the rest of the tactics they use and of course I didn't bite. After all was done and over with I found article on the internet that says to ALWAYS get pre approved because a dealer will tell you the interest is higher and when THEY do the app for you, that some how the bank and the dealer split the difference and it's income .Don't quite understand how, but it was interesting article. I was glad I did it my way, it was bugging me enough to get pre approved.

Just some FYI!







Tawnya


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Yes, some dealers do generate income from having financing done through them.

Having said that, we recently upgraded our TV,(see Sig)that also was used with 6000 miles on it and I did finance through him. The dealer I went through is a friend of mine, and he has never done me wrong. He actually got me a 5.85% rate through a local bank.

He has also had quite a few Trailblazers come and go on his lot, with none coming back, to my knowledge. ( I do work for him on the weekends)

As far as non-TV vehicles, DW drives an '05 Mazda 6, and I have an '06 Jeep Liberty from my work company.

Steve


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

2004 Ford Exploder (soon to be replaced) is the Grocery Getter and my "Fed Sled" is a 2006 Dodge Stratus....

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> Yes, some dealers do generate income from having financing done through them.
> 
> Having said that, we recently upgraded our TV,(see Sig)that also was used with 6000 miles on it and I did finance through him. The dealer I went through is a friend of mine, and he has never done me wrong. He actually got me a 5.85% rate through a local bank.
> 
> ...


wow! great rate! funny how rates vary state to state, a friend in Idaho got 5.6! anyway, thanks for the input on the TB, you see many cars out there but either there are not many TB, or I haven't noticed! heck, I can't even find my TB in the parking lot at store yet. Need to quit looking for where I parked the Impala too!

Rick really wanted one of the new Chargers, but hard to justify the $$







when I paid thousands less for what I got!







(more money to spend on my Outback!)


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Non-TV

DW -> Legacy GT Sedan 
DW2 (she lets me drive it) -> Mustang Pony

Sorry no TB


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I drive the TV except when it is towing...







Have not had the nerve to try YET! Tom has a 2005 Jeep with the star on the hood... he also drive a BMW motorcycle.

BTW my tag reads HER TRK


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

like the tag! I am too chicken to tow.....mabye in my next life? Darlene is for sure reading this saying "wimps"!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I drive our Titan as my daily driver, and PDX_Shannon has an '04 Chrysler Pacifica. Very nice car, but it's gutless, and gets worse gas mileage than my Titan!









We are thinking about replacing the Pacifica with something a little easier on the gas pump, but have not decided yet. She would like a hybrid, but - appealing as that is on the surface - I just can't make the numbers work. She could drive a lot of miles for the price premium.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I drive a Ford Focus.

My wife has my Volvo S80.

Hey, happy wife = happy life.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

shake1969 said:


> I drive a Ford Focus.
> 
> My wife has my Volvo S80.
> 
> ...


LOL!!!

















Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I drive the Armada daily to work only 2 miles exactly to keep down on the wear and tear and gas mileage
2nd vehicle
DW drive a 98 ford windstar
but wants to upgrade that soon

Don


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

this is kinda fun! 
I have friend who just bought a Pacifica, I think she likes it. My Impala was the v-6 5.8 or 5.9?? it had great power, loved it, it was perfect. The TB has l-v 4.2 and appears to do ok too, although haven't had on hiway yet for any length of time and the cops here don't see the humor in a cops wife trying to do 65 on Clearwater Aveneu to see if her new car has umph.Geez, they are so boring


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

DW's ride is the yukon. Mine is a subaru forester which belongs to the company, I guess since I own half the company, my car is half mine???









Mike


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Have the new Dodge as the TV. DW cruises around in an 02 Suburban with the 8.1 and 4:10 rear. It's our "old" TV. Gotta love that in city mpg on that one


----------



## geodebro (May 26, 2006)

My second vehicle is an 05 Honda Element. Ugly, but fun to drive and with a two-year old being able to hose the interior out is a plus.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> like the tag! I am too chicken to tow.....mabye in my next life? Darlene is for sure reading this saying "wimps"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, Tawnya, I'm not saying that, for sure. I just grew up driving everything that had wheels.........started with a tricycle, graduated to a bicycle, 4-speed VW, 3-speed (gears on side of steering wheel) 69 Ford F-100 (yeah, I'm that old!), riding mower, 4-wheeler, farm tractor, towing a camper. No motorcycle (yet). Turned out to be an RN (also what I had wanted to do for years), now disabled, but I've always ALSO wanted to be a long-distance truck driver, to be able to see the country while I was getting paid!! However, that dream will never come true.







Got kids and too old and worn out for that, now.
Only reason I suggest you ladies learn to tow is in case of an emergency.....not an "every day thing" like me, but I've always been one that loves to drive and the price of gas is putting a BIG cramp in my style!!








As for my "other" vehicle, I have an 03 Buick Century 4 dr. sedan (30 MPG) for everyday driving, and my "treasure", my parents' 77 Mercury Cougar XR-7. I don't drive it......I've kept it for insurance purposes to have my son as the main driver on that, though he never drove it, as rates were MUCH lower for him on it, due to it's age. Thinking of parting with it, tho, as he's 21, now, and the car's 30!








Darlene action


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

I would like to be able to tow so as to up and go like you! I envy your get aways to everywhere. Unfortunately, with my bad arms, I would be able to hitch and unhitch anyway. Guess I better keep Rick around!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

geodebro said:


> My second vehicle is an 05 Honda Element. Ugly, but fun to drive and with a two-year old being able to hose the interior out is a plus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure can relate! when we cleaned out the old car to trade in, it rose up 6 inches after we were done finding cheerios, crackers,toys.....from my 2 yr old grandaught







er


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I drive a '95 Toyota Tacoma 4x4 for back-and-forth to work. 11 years and 120K+ miles, still hasn't been to the shop for anything but routine maintainence. I've had it for so long, it has been registered in 4 different states now. Back in our pop-up days it was also a back-up TV. It could tow the Coleman just fine, but I don't use it to tow the Outback....it would be way out of it's league to do that.

Bob


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

I prefer to drive the TV in sig., but don't like to put miles on it for work, or trying to find a place to park it. My usual ride is a '94 Blazer with 229,000 miles on it. Easy to drive, easy to park, don't have to worry about someone dinging it with their door. 
DH drives a Plymouth Breeze for work. Lots of miles on it too (130,000?) 
Hey, they're both paid for and cheaper to insure for the DS that just turned 16 yesterday!


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

I will pipe in on our vehicles. The wife drives the Yukon mainly. I drive a 95 Imprezza SW with nearly 100,000 on it. With it being paid for the insurance is cheap for up here.

On days off when we are together though, we tool around in the Yukon as I don't really want to drive the two year old in the subaru. I would love to get a truck but am going to wait until the Yukon is paid off then look at a baseline truck that can handle the outback as well.

Lance


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

I drive the TV when i'm not on the wing. The DW has a 92 Saturn SL2 with 140,000 miles. a great car. We bouught it new and are going to keep it till it quits. Still gets 33mpg. BTW the wing gets 45mppg


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

mskyoutback said:


> Hey, they're...cheaper to insure for the DS that just turned 16 yesterday!


My condolences, Sheri.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

I still hqve whiplash from 12 years ago trying to teach teenage daughter how to drive stick......


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

Volkswagen jetta station 2003 TDI Diesel 50mpg No gas powered cars or trucks here! Once you go Diesel you wont go back!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

My DW drives the tv to work, and we use it as our family vehicle. I drive a 2003 Ford Cargo Van to work, during work and to home! I put about 36,000 miles a year on the van I drive. At least it's not terrible on gas (18 mph)

Dan


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

3LEES said:


> My DW drives the tv to work, and we use it as our family vehicle. I drive a 2003 Ford Cargo Van to work, during work and to home! I put about 36,000 miles a year on the van I drive. At least it's not terrible on gas (18 mph)
> 
> Dan
> 
> ...


Drive that slow and you should get some good mileage.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

The wife drives a Jeep commander, I have a small Kia to run back and forth to work. So are TV sits at home most of the time...


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

Had a 2002 Trailblazer & really liked it. Needed something a little bigger to pull with (although the TB did a great job around western PA's hills) and wanted a bench seat. Found it in our Nissan. It's the only ve3hicle we now have. I think you'll like the TB. The 4.2L engine has all the pep you should need.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Me- '03 Ford 150 supercrew
DW- '02 Ford Excursion (the TV in sig- AKA "the magic bus")

I drive when towing, DW drives rest of time (her choice). When she drives around town, it's like a fighter pilot behind the wheel- She can whip that Magic bus into parking spaces even I'd be skeptical about!

Trying to justify a '06 Mustang... but with 4 children,








May have to wait till college is done. Then that '06 will be a classic!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Iam a Ford man I drive the TV an F150 (2005)
DW drives an Explorer (2003) which we used to tow the tt before I got my truck


----------



## Dean_P (Mar 20, 2006)

2nd vehicle is an Acura TL.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

My wife drives a 98 honda gas sipper, I drive my good ol' 95 s-10 with 160k miles on it. I also got a 03 HD classic. At this rate my 3 year old son will drive my s-10 when hes 16. Its just cheaper to keep her ( the truck...)


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I have an 03' Toyota Sequoia, & DH drives his company car, an 05' Ford E250 Van. But, I also like to drive the TV from time to time. You know don't want it to feel left out just sitting in the driveway









Tami


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

The 2500HD stays garaged and I drive a 2001 Jetta TDI 5sp. I can arguably say that I have the worst mpg vehicle and the best mpg vehicle. The last tank on the Jetta got 52mpg sunny

The wife drives a 2000 Suburban K1500 as her primary.

Needless to say we have large monthly fuel bills.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I drive our 99 suburban
wife drives 04 Passat
first son drives 03 focus ZX3
second son drives 96 s-10 blazer


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

sgalady said:


> Turned out to be an RN (also what I had wanted to do for years), now disabled, but I've always ALSO wanted to be a long-distance truck driver, to be able to see the country while I was getting paid!! [snapback]127307[/snapback]​


My other vehicle is a 1985 Nishiki Cascade mountain bike. As for truckers seeing the country - take up hitchhiking; you can do that and you'll see lots more. As a trucker you see the road and 50-100 feet on either side of it. That's about it, lady...
Slug


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

I drive my TV daily, Dodge 1500 Hemi 4x4, and the DW drives HER Dodge Magnum. She will not let me get near it (except to wash it)! Think its got something to do with me calling it a station wagon!







(She'll hit anyone who calls it that...to her they have created a new type of vehicle, the Magnum class)


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

mik0445 said:


> I drive my TV daily, Dodge 1500 Hemi 4x4, and the DW drives HER Dodge Magnum. She will not let me get near it (except to wash it)! Think its got something to do with me calling it a station wagon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A wagon is a wagon is a wagon...................

Sorry, just can't shake the image. It looks good, but...............Like the DW just said....

"Nice Lookin' WAGON!"

Thank goodness we are far, far away from Alaska!!!!!!!!!

Just ribbin' ya.......

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Rick was sooooo set on a Magnum.....for me! kinda like buying the wife a new hunting rifle when she doesn't hunt.It was too big for my tastes but I sure liked the Charger, just couldn't justify the $ when I found a 2006 Trailblazer with 7,000 miles and $18,000 . Did she get the Magnum with 4 cyl or 6?
(ps) we have Dodge Hemi 1500 4 x 4 quad cab. Rick loves his truck


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Wow, you people got money, new vehicles all over the place. Our 2000 C/K 2500 TV (112,000 miles) is then "New" vehicle. My daily driver is a '98 Nissan Frontier (150,000 miles), wife's is a '96 Nissan Pathfinder (170,000 miles), and the "Sunday" car is a '92 Infiniti Q45 (140,000 miles). Plus the bikes that we ride as much as possible.


----------



## ssalois (Jun 19, 2006)

2006 mercedes e350
2003 convertible VW bug







Funny both vehicles are DW's and i get the 00' Sub TV.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

biga said:


> Wow, you people got money, new vehicles all over the place. Our 2000 C/K 2500 TV (112,000 miles) is then "New" vehicle. My daily driver is a '98 Nissan Frontier (150,000 miles), wife's is a '96 Nissan Pathfinder (170,000 miles), and the "Sunday" car is a '92 Infiniti Q45 (140,000 miles). Plus the bikes that we ride as much as possible.
> [snapback]128246[/snapback]​


well, not necessarily lots of it, I am just choosing to spend it now to have fun while I am able!


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> biga said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, you people got money, new vehicles all over the place. Our 2000 C/K 2500 TV (112,000 miles) is then "New" vehicle. My daily driver is a '98 Nissan Frontier (150,000 miles), wife's is a '96 Nissan Pathfinder (170,000 miles), and the "Sunday" car is a '92 Infiniti Q45 (140,000 miles). Plus the bikes that we ride as much as possible.
> ...


After my mom died last year......I decided that life was too short. My kids college funds are well stocked. My Self directed IRA and Thrift savings plans are maxed out and my home is well on it's way to being paid for........

Therefore.......I will play while I can. I had a near death experience when I was 18, my mom died at 62. Way too young!!!!!!!!!!!!!

As long as my kids are taken care of..................Let the games begin!!!!!!!!!!!!

I don't mean to soapbox here, but.....................JMHO

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I like the way you think, Tim!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

me too!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I drive our Titan as my daily driver, and PDX_Shannon has an '04 Chrysler Pacifica. Very nice car, but it's gutless, and gets worse gas mileage than my Titan!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bet you could figure it out if PDX_Shannon suggested a Ferrari!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ahhhhhh - do I have to talk about my Miata again ??? Pleeeeeze - don't make me do it









Well, ok. For you I'll do it....

KB drives the '05 4Runner (also the TV) daily and loves it! As long as there's no ice on the roads, I drive MY (sorry KB) 2000 Mazda Miata topless







(she's British Racing Green w/ tan interior ... and now w/90k+ miles) - makes the 1 1/2 hr drive to work feel more like therapy!!! When there is ice (or dog- or orchid-hauling to be done), 1/2 of my soul gets left behind and the '04 Toyota Sienna comes out (also BRG/tan....makes the transition from roadster to a mini-van a little less painful







)


----------



## WIOutbacker (Feb 12, 2006)

95 Jeep Wrangerl - I wasn't happy when DW bought it, but it's turned out to be a great car.
69 Yenko Nova - I don't drive it often, but it puts a smile on my face just thinking about it.
55 F100 - In the middle of a rod-storation. Needs everything and keeps me off the street at night.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I have a 2004 Toyota Highlander and I LOVE IT!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> I drive MY (sorry KB) 2000 Mazda Miata topless


Obviously Wolfie, your local constabulary are much more 'open minded' than ours are around here! shy

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > I drive MY (sorry KB) 2000 Mazda Miata toplessÂ
> ...


...and they say all the radical liberals live on the Left Coast









[OMG - I can see the flames flyin' now!!!! )


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Pretty uneventful here,

I get the 05 Ford Focus ZX4 ST for the daily 80 mile commute.

Wife gets the 03 F-150 Supercrew truck with "PEBBLES" license plate for her 2 mile drive.

and I also own a mountain bike, if that matters.


----------



## TheDoxieHaus (Feb 14, 2006)

DH gets to drive the TV (Excursion) luckily he only works about 8 miles from home!

I drive a 2003 Red Nissan 350Z.

I guess you can say we go from one extreme to the other! It's quite funny to see them parked next to each other.


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Mine is a '96 Dakota, 110,000 miles and the four cylinder still gets 25mpg city. Not the best looking truck on the road but a great work vehicle

DW drives '92 Jeep Wrangler with 142,000. Can't nail down the mpg, everything affects it.. wind, rain, traffic... it averages around 19mpg.

DD gets her permit in a year or so, both are paid for so it looks like they'll be around for another day or two.

Dave


----------



## geodebro (May 26, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> Doxie-Doglover said:
> 
> 
> > biga said:
> ...












I like your way of thinking. We bought our TV 2 years ago and waited for the right time to by our OB. Then one day I said " what the heck am I waiting for?"

Retirement and kid's college is covered(prepaid), the games are just beginning.









George


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> Rick was sooooo set on a Magnum.....for me! kinda like buying the wife a new hunting rifle when she doesn't hunt.It was too big for my tastes but I sure liked the Charger, just couldn't justify the $ when I found a 2006 Trailblazer with 7,000 miles and $18,000 . Did she get the Magnum with 4 cyl or 6?
> (ps) we have Dodge Hemi 1500 4 x 4 quad cab. Rick loves his truck
> [snapback]128230[/snapback]​


They make the Magnum with 3 motors, the small and large V6, as well as the Hemi. She wanted the Hemi, but I didn't want to have to feed 2 hemis at once, so she settled for the bigger 6.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

ME - 2000 Dodge Durango - 68,000 miles. Love it as much now as the day I bought it. Wouldn't have anything else. Besides I need the 7 seater to haul Girl Scouts. 
DH - TV (see sig)


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

DW drives a 2000 Toyota 4 Runner w/97,000 miles

I drive a 1995 Chevy Camaro we bought a year ago, still don't know why we bought it.

The TV gets driven on weekends.

Will


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

Son has his mothers jeep tj 
She now drives the tv-expedition
When not in company truck I get to drive my 1972 ranchero with 460 big block.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

DW drives the "mommy" car...Volvo V70 Wagon.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

me: 99 jeep cherokee classic (first non ford dailey driver) 
katie: she gets to drive the excursion
rachel: 99 honda civic

darrel


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

The DH and I bought a new 2003 Chevy Silverado 1500 PU tow vehicle while on vacation when we were pop up camping. Then he bought me a 2004 Chevy Impala LS so I wasn't driving the truck so much and racking the miles up on it. I gave him my truck with a BIG smile on my face. I love the Impala and had ever since I put the 2003 Silverado in the shop right after we bought it for warranty work and the dealer gave me an Impala as a loaner. I told the DH that if I didn't want a trailer so bad, I would not go back and pick up my truck from the shop. 
Then I bought him a new used 2004 Chevy Silverado 2500 HD 4X4 so he wouldn't have my hand me down truck. The 2004 only had 2700 miles on it. It still had the new smell in it. We really wanted a bigger truck so we could get a bigger trailer so it was perfect. Then we got the Outback...

Linda


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

DW drives a 2000 Chrysler LHS, gobs of room, lots of gadgets, decent power and handles really well for a sedan. Good car, but those fat tires cost too much and don't last long.
Son drives a 97 Ford crown vic LX. All the gadgets & whistles, but terrible gas milage, (dash read-out now on 14.8 MPG) and not much power for a V8. Quiet and comfortable to ride in, but I hate the way it steers. We have spent too much $$ on air suspension and steering for a car with less than 80K miles. Its got to go.
Trying to talk DW into a new Avalon or 300C hemi














I drove a new 300C hemi last week, I'm still grinning like a fool! 
Fred


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Ford Taurus and Jeep (DH fun vehicle)


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

2003 Mazda Miata, red with black top and interior, 6 speed stick.







Dropping the top (the car's, not mine







) is definitely therapy after a long day at work.

When the roads are snowy/icy I drive the Avalanche.


----------



## BenandTina (Jul 13, 2005)

DW - 2006 Toyota Solara convertable
ME - 1989 Worn out Chevy S-10 pickup with a gazillion miles on it. Don't know for sure, speedometer broke 6 years ago with 225,000 on it.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Camping Fan said:


> 2003 Mazda Miata, red with black top and interior, 6 speed stick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You betcha!!!!









No better therapy on earth !!!!!!!! (well - ok - the OB is REALLY close)


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Our Fleet of Vehicles:

2006 Chevrolet 2500HD Duramax Crew Cab to haul the Outback
2004 Chevrolet Malibu Maxx to haul the family
2003 Ford Mustang Convertable (wifes toy)
2001 Oldsmoblile Alero Cpe daughters car

Gary


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> Doxie-Doglover said:
> 
> 
> > biga said:
> ...


We have spent most of the last 7 years trying to get pregnant. The "trying" was not too hard, but there is a lot of pressure when you are on a schedule. The doctor's visits got rough; I hated seeing some of the things my wife had to go through. We spent a lot of money (Blue Cross insurance spent a lot more), and life was pretty much on hold. As I approached my 30th birthday, we sort of decided that we were not getting any younger, and we should start enjoying some of the things that we had on hold. So we bought the bikes last year, the OB this year, and hopefully will start an addition to the house next year. I was starting to look at Armadas and Titans when we came across "Big Red" (our TV) so we jumped on it to get a few good years before buying another vehicle.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

WIOutbacker said:


> 69 Yenko Nova - I don't drive it often, but it puts a smile on my face just thinking about it.
> 55 F100 - In the middle of a rod-storation. Needs everything and keeps me off the street at night.
> [snapback]128351[/snapback]​



















Nice collection, and that Yenko Nova makes a pretty nice retirement fund. If you could bear to part with it.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

2000 BMW 323i, 2004 Kawasaki ZX-6R


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

DW= 95 Toyota AValon with 84k
Me= 94 Toyota T-100 with 118k & 2004 Harley Road King
Father-in-Laws Fleet which he kindly allows us to have access to:
'73 convertible vette
'64 convertible vette
'02 Silverado 1500 (Our TV for now)
'04 Roadtrek Poplar 190


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NobleEagle said:


> DW= 95 Toyota AValon with 84k
> Me= 94 Toyota T-100 with 118k & 2004 Harley Road King
> Father-in-Laws Fleet which he kindly allows us to have access to:
> '73 convertible vette
> ...


That's one heck of a father-in-law you have there!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I'll say!
I'd love to take that '64 out for a spin!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

DH daily driver is a 95 Mercury Tracer. Compared to some of you it is low mileage, Only 127,000 miles on it.

Me 2006 Toyota Prius. Love it

Tv 2005 F-250 superduty Diesel


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

No such luck here. I drive a 98 Chevy S-10 Extended cab with 156,000 miles and some hail damage.

Can't wait until the DW's Burb (tow vehicle) is paid for so I can upgrade to a used F350 or something like that!









Mark


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Yeah I know







After lending us his Roadtrek, we got the "rv-ing flu" and had to get one of our own...within 6 months...here we are....And that's the quick version of our Outback story.


----------



## sharkskinner (Jul 10, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> the reason I ask,I have had 2000 Impala ss for 5 years and loved her madly. Her miles were getting up there and since we recent upgrade in income, decided to go back to car payments
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sharkskinner (Jul 10, 2006)

sharkskinner said:


> 1964 Corvette Stingray Covert
> 1973 Corvette Convert
> 2002 Silverado 1500
> 2004 Roadtrek 190
> ...


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

we only have the one truck. Our '99 Dodge Durango..we do have a '85 Toyota Supra sitting in our drive way that is rusting and growing moss







It was our first car we bought together 13yrs ago. Was his baby. It reallllly needs to go - taking up valuable space in the driveway!









jewals


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

a 1965 John Deere 110, with an 8 HP Kohler K181S, manual transmission, 42" plow blade, 39" mower deck.........oh

you were talking about cars. My wife has a 2003 Honda CR-V

Tim


----------



## TexasHunts (Jul 31, 2005)

DW drives the TV and I get the pleasure of driving the other toy...

1985 Jeep CJ7, New paint, new interior, new 33" tires, 2.5" suspension lift, white with black interior. Odo just rolled to 180K, engine & trans has around 50K, no rust on body or frame. It gets alot of looks. I'd love to post a pic but I dont have one handy.


----------

